# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــقنــوات الــفضـائية  متابعة مستمرة للباقة الايطالية  rai

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
----------------------
متابعة مستمرة ان شاء الله لشفرة *باقة قنوات الراي الايطالية  ---------------------  اسم الباقة RAI
 ----------------- النظام seca *  *-----------------  البروفايدر Ident: 0030*  *-----------------  الترددين  10992 V 27500* *11804 v 27500 *  *-----------------  القمر Hotbird 13°E*  *----------------- * *الشفرة الشغالة *  *
key 0C: 9C 39 4C 62 AA EB 71 E4 --->  Active
للكامات*  *Dec:156 057 076 098 170 235 113 228*  * * *الشفرة القادمة لشهر ماي*  *Key 0D: E3 2D FF 55 F8 B7 4C 3B ----> May (Next Key)
للكامات*  *Dec: 227 045 255 085 248 183 076 059* *  
ستكون ان شاء الله هناك متابة مستمرة بعد توقف الشفرة الحالية والقادمة*

----------


## سلطان بوكو

مبروك ولن يكون اي شئ  مثل قبل الناس تسعى للمال والبث المفتوج والمكسور سيتلاشى وسيصعبون الامور أيام الكولد بيرد والهوت بيرد المفتوح أنتهت تماما وكل شئ توقف وتحول وألغي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

